# I cannot view pics



## luvs (Jun 24, 2008)

i don't get why.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 24, 2008)

you mentioned you posted a picture today...yet I don't see where you posted it.


----------



## luvs (Jun 24, 2008)

sent you a message, verablue.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 24, 2008)

don't feel bad, my spell check is not working nor are the smilies. no one seems to know why. also no matter how far down i post my name it always ends up just after last word in post.                                     babe


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 24, 2008)

luvs - if you click on the person's name and then click on "Visit My Photo Gallery", that link has never worked.  You need to click on the person's name and go to their profile.  If the pic is in the Member Photos area you need to go there and then search for their photos.


----------

